# Can someone give me some topics that would be good to talk about



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Ignore this


----------



## ScarletS (Jan 29, 2013)

How do you overcome social anxiety?


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Talk about what you do when you are anxious and about what you do to relax.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Coping mechanisms? I count things when I am stressed. I was also once sent on a hippy relaxation course by my (misguided though genuine) therapist. We had to relax whilst the therapist lit candles. It spooked me.


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

The times you've crossed the usual Socially anxious person line, and did some things intentionally that could trigger your SA really bad in order to face it and get over it and how did it go and how did you feel afterwards.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies! I'll think about the ones yous thought of. I probably wont make a video for another couple of months anyway.


----------



## WilsonDeb (May 20, 2013)

Hey,Which fear did you overcome?Tell something about it.
baby shower gifts


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Some kind of top 5 / top 10 moments when you overcame an anxious belief and had a good experience as a result?


----------

